# 5 years?!?! That's it!?!?! Do I have to register?



## ClayBreaker08 (Sep 9, 2008)

I just read my manual for the PM9 I bought on Saturday, and read that Kahr only carries a 5 year warranty on their pistols, WHAT?!!?!?!?:smt076 EVERYONE carries lifetime warranties on there guns, even my Kel-Tec which was HALF the price of my PM9 has a lifetime warranty!!! I'm a little upset because the guy at the gun shop actually told me that it had a lifetime warranty before I bought it, and I figure since it was just short of an $800 gun IT HAD TO HAVE ONE. Needless to say I am really, REALLY .....*REALLY* pissed off right now. So thanks for listening to my rant, hopefully I'll never need the warranty. But what the hell is Kahr thinking?

To get to my question: Do I have to do the "Warranty Registration" on their website? 

Thanks!


----------



## Fenderman (Sep 10, 2008)

ClayBreaker08 said:


> I just read my manual for the PM9 I bought on Saturday, and read that Kahr only carries a 5 year warranty on their pistols, WHAT?!!?!?!?:smt076 EVERYONE carries lifetime warranties on there guns, even my Kel-Tec which was HALF the price of my PM9 has a lifetime warranty!!! I'm a little upset because the guy at the gun shop actually told me that it had a lifetime warranty before I bought it, and I figure since it was just short of an $800 gun IT HAD TO HAVE ONE. Needless to say I am really, REALLY .....*REALLY* pissed off right now. So thanks for listening to my rant, hopefully I'll never need the warranty. But what the hell is Kahr thinking?
> 
> To get to my question: Do I have to do the "Warranty Registration" on their website?
> 
> Thanks!


Not every gun manufacturer carries a lifetime warranty.Kimbers only have a 1 year warranty.I can understand why you would be upset at salesman that told you it did.I did alot of research before i bought my Kahr.But i still asked to see the manual just to make sure what the warranty was.

If this is your first Kahr read the manual and follow it.There are many PM9 owners here they will chime in.Congrats on your PM9 i have the cheaper CW9 almost 300rds downrange and zero malfuntions.

I don't know if you have to but i registered my Kahr at there website.That way they already have your info if you do encounter a issue with your Kahr.Also keep your receipt.PS i am pretty sure (someone correct me if i am wrong) but Kahrs used to carry a lifetime warranty but they changed there policy many years ago.


----------



## ClayBreaker08 (Sep 9, 2008)

Your right about it being my own fault, the first thing I thoght was, " its my own fault for not reading that part on the website." That was the ONE thing I didn't look at when I was on their website, and I think I was more mad last night that I just took the salesman's word for it before checking it out for myself. I'm not dissapointed in my purchase. I have been reading on the PM9 for about 3 months now, and am excited about the gun. I'm pretty sure any issues will come in the first couple years anyway, or at least the first 500 rounds hopefully. 

Thanks for your chime in, I'm going to register at the website when I get home from work.


----------

